# Cherche Maratac Pilot Mid Size 2012



## Magnus.LPA (Sep 3, 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis nouveau sur le forum. Enfin, nouveau... Pas vraiment. Disons que je le parcoure depuis très longtemps, mais c'est la première fois que j'écris.

Et je le fais parce que je suis à la recherche d'une Maratac Pilot Mid Size 2012 (39mm, donc). 
Je suis évidemment en France, et j'ai BEAUCOUP de mal à en trouver une.

Donc si quelqu'un veut se séparer de la sienne ou bien saurait m'indiquer où trouver ça, je serais le plus heureux des amateurs de montres!

Merci.


----------

